# Vögel am Haus und im Garten 2019



## Anja W. (25. Apr. 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

dieses Jahr bin ich ein wenig ratlos. Normalerweise habe ich im über den Winter 2 Futterhäuser, die  bis in den späten Frühling gut besucht sind. Wenn ich sie abbaue, kommen die Vögel, die die Knödelstationen nicht erreichen können (z.B. Drosseln und Ringeltauben), nicht mehr. Man sieht sie dafür rundrum auf den Wiesen.  
Im Moment versuchen sie immer von unten an die Knödel zu kommen, die ich den ganzen Sommer über füttere. Gestern habe ich eine Handvoll Haferflocken rausgeworfen und die Drosseln kamen gleich in Scharen.

Ich denke fast, dadurch, dass es hier so fürchterlich trocken ist, gibt es auch viel weniger Bodengetier und vor allem weniger _Regen___ würmer.  

Selbst im Wochenendhaus sind dieses Jahr die Sonnenblumenkerne bis auf den letzten aufgefressen worden. Da bleiben wir sonst immer auf einer Handvoll sitzen.

Wie sieht es bei Euch aus? Macht Ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Apr. 2019)

Liebe Anja, 
ja, bei mir ist es ähnlich. Ich lege im Moment Äpfel raus für die Drosseln und streue immer auch eine Handvoll Streufutter unters Vogelhaus für die Türkentauben. Da freut sich dann auch das Rotkehlchen drüber.  

Ansonsten herrscht hektische Betriebsamkeit an meinen Futterstellen. In diesem Jahr habe ich auch Grün- und Buchfinken zu Besuch, die habe ich letztes Jahr fast gar nicht gesehen. Kleiber und Buntspecht haben Partner gefunden, die kamen etliche Tage zu zweit. Vermutlich geht es dann jetzt ans Brüten. Ansonsten habe ich jede Menge Haus- und Feldsperlinge, Meisen verschiedener Arten, __ Stare und das Eichhörnchen. Und neulich war sogar ein Dompfaff da.


----------



## Digicat (25. Apr. 2019)

Bei uns ist auch zu trocken. Letztens (Dienstag) hat es gerade mal 4 Liter geregnet.

Allerdings kommen die Vögel nach wie vor zu unserer Ganzjahresfütterung. Wir bieten sowohl Streufutter in Futtersilos wie auch am hängenden Futtertisch an. Fettfutter wird in alle Sorten angenommen. Ich könnte jetzt nicht sagen das wegen der Trockenheit weniger Vögel unsere Fütterung besuchen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (26. Apr. 2019)

Ich füttere auch ganzjährig. Mein Buntspecht als Dauergast hat jetzt noch einen Kumpel mitgebracht, und Beide hämmern wie bekloppt
an meinem Meisenknödelspender rum. Dieses Jahr sind auch mehr Amseln, Drosseln und __ Stare da. Ich freu mich


----------



## Teichhexe (27. Apr. 2019)

Wir füttern auch ganzjährig und es ist einiges Los an den Futterstellen, wenn jetzt auch noch das neue Futter bereitgestellt wird,bin ich gespannt wie die vielen Vögel das annehmen werden. Sommerfutter mit getrockneten Maden ;-)

Nicht das sich Spatz, Amsel, Rotkelchen, Zaunkönig, Meisen, __ Stare kloppen wer den besten Bissen abbekommt ;-) Wobei für alle genügend da ist, mal die Wildtierkamera umhängen was denn so los ist an den Futterstellen.

Zur Zeit überwacht die W.Tierkamera den Teich der Beobachtung ungebetener Gäste ;-)


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2019)

Ich fütter auch durch. Habe jetzt auch auf ein Sommerfutter mit getrockneten Mehlwürmern gewechselt. Nach zwei Tagen Skepsis ist das Gekloppe wieder genauso groß wie vorher. Neuester Futtergast ist der Igel, der Nachts am Boden die zahreich vertretenen __ Schnecken sortiert....


----------



## jolantha (30. Apr. 2019)

Ich hab dieses Jahr extra Aufzuchtfutter besorgt, damit die Mamas und Papas es ein bißchen einfacher haben .


----------



## Anja W. (30. Apr. 2019)

Die Vögel sehen diese Jahr aber wieder komisch aus


----------



## jolantha (1. Mai 2019)

Anja, so einen Eichhornvogel hab ich auch


----------



## Biotopfan (1. Mai 2019)

Grrr, die Amsel hat ihr Nest in die Forsythie gegenüber der Kellertür gebaut..direkt über der Tür..der Busch hätte dringend geschnitten gehört...letztes Jahr schon..mist..jetzt komm ich nichtmehr ran...Hoffentlich kackt sie mir nicht auf den Kopf, wenn ich da durch muß...
VG Monika


----------



## troll20 (1. Mai 2019)

Unsere müssen jetzt noch einmal von vorne beginnen 
Die Elster und ne Krähe haben sich zusammen gerauft und plündern ein Nest nach dem anderen 
Aber man kann ja nicht 24/7 daneben stehen und aufpassen .....


----------



## Majestic222 (1. Mai 2019)

Bei uns direkt an der Hauswand in gut 3,5m Höhe sind wieder Kohlmeisen aktiv. Die Jungen sind bereits sehr laut mit ihrem gebettel und es dürfte nicht mehr lange dauern bis diese flügge werden. Die Kohlmeisen sind immer sehr früh bei uns drN mit brüten. 
Da wir das ganze Jahr über durchfüttern gibt es wenn die Kleinen etwas größer sind auch das ein oder andere Mal Fastfood aus dem Futterhäuschen 
Seit knapp 4 Tagen haben zwei Spatzen die Futterstelle für sich entdeckt und rauben seitdem den beiden Kohlmeisen den letzten Nerv und machen ihnen gerne die Futterstelle streitig 
Als weitere Nebendarsteller gibt es noch ein Rotkehlchen, Blaumeisen sowie eine Heckenbraunelle. Ab und an läßt sich auch ein Grünfinkenpärchen blicken.


----------



## Digicat (1. Mai 2019)

Volker, ich könnte mir eine zweite Futterstelle gut vorstellen, um ein wenig Streß aus der Situation zu bringen.

Wir haben ganzjährig 3 Futterstellen eingerichtet.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Majestic222 (1. Mai 2019)

Wir haben bsreits mehrere Futterstellen Helmut. 
Aber die kleinen Egoisten teilen einfach nur ungern 
Oder aber sie stehen momentan eher nur auf das Futter genau aus dieser Quelle.


----------



## Biotopfan (2. Mai 2019)

Hei, bin auch am Überlegen, im Sommer leicht zu füttern...
Aber nicht ganz uneigennützig. Ich möchte gerne die Vögel in meine kleine Säulenobstplantage locken. Letztes Jahr, waren 80% der Äpfel und Birnen von Obstmaden befallen. Das war sehr ärgerlich und sehr viel Arbeit.
Dauernd das Fallobst aufsammeln, ja nix liegen lassen...dann ausschneiden, verarbeiten. Dann beim Lagern täglich die Birnen, die anfangen einen braunen Fleck zu bekommen wegschaffen...das wäre sooo toll gewesen, wenn die Lagerfähig gewesen wären. Die Guten haben bis Feb im Naturbodenkeller gehalten...Da hätte man alle Zeit der Welt gehabt, die zu essen...

Ja, zurück zu den Vögeln. Ich hab mir gedacht, ich hol mir von den Sommermeisenknödeln, mit Futterinsekten drinen und verteil die in den Säulenbäumen. Wenn die Vögel dann kommen, können sie auch gleich die Obstmaden auf dem Weg in das Obst und beim Verlassen des Obstes mitnehmen ;-)
Dann werd ich dazwischen noch 2 Wasserstellen einrichten.
Einen Pfahl, darauf einen Untersetzer mit Versenkschraube festschrauben. Darauf dann nochmal den gleichen Untersetzer, einen Stein drauf, das er nicht wegfliegt und Wasser rein..is dann leichter zu pflegen. Im Gemüsegarten nebenan sind schon 2 Wasserstellen angelegt, die auch rege besucht werden, aber zwischen den Bäumen ist es unübersichtlich, wegen den Katzen...deswegen wollte ich ihnen die Hochversion anbieten.
An Vögeln gibt es bei uns Amseln, Spatzen, Kohlmeisen, Blaumeisen, Hausrotschwänzchen, Rotkehlchen, Zaunkönig, und so braune dünne, sehr laute Vögel..weiß nicht, was das ist...die hört man meistens nur und sieht sie nicht...Und dann noch andere braune...die ich nicht kenne...
Außerdem hab ich Dosen mit Kastienlaub und dürrem Gras gefüllt für Ohrenzwicker...
Was haltet ihr davon...noch jemand ne Idee?
Achja...Wellpappekragen muß ich noch anlegen...
VG Monika


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2019)

Ich halte viel davon ... ist eine hervorragende Idee.

Die lauten braunen Vögel könnten Mönchsgrasmücken sein. In dem Link ist auch ein Gesangs-Audiofile enthalten (rechts unterhalb des Bildes).

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biotopfan (2. Mai 2019)

Achja...den Namen hab ich hier im Ort schon öfter mal gehört...danke
Im Mom hör ich keine...aber wenn sie mal wieder da sind...kann ich den Gesang mal vergleichen..die fallen nur immer so auf, weil sie wirklich extrem laut sind...
Ja, könnte sie sein...
VG Monika


----------

